# Does the Compucaller II compare to FoxPro?



## Private Ryan (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a FoxPro, but I want a second electronic call, and the compucaller II catches my eye. Has anybody out there used a compucaller II? Please, tell me about it. I would like to know if the yellowhammer woodpecker sound on that unit is deadly. Talk to me guys. I'd love to buy the compucaller II, but I want to hear some experiences that coyote and bobcat hunters have had with it.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you have a foxpro what are you looking for a second machine for? Send you foxpro back to the company and get teh yellowhammer sound put on it if thats the sound that you want. Stick with the foxpro.


----------

